
Show HN: Compass to find nearby water refill stations - siruva07
http://www.findtap.com/compass
======
siruva07
Hi HN,

I’m on a personal mission to eliminate the single use plastic water bottle.

I always carry my refillable bottle but don’t always know where to refill it.
In fact, water fountains currently aren’t points of interest on Google or
Apple Maps.

So, we’ve plotted ~270,000 of them and created a compass to find the nearest
water refill station where ever you are in the world using the phone’s GPS and
orientation.

I’d be very appreciative and grateful for your feedback and thoughts!

